

Atom Shell – Write Cross-platform Desktop Apps in HTML and JavaScript - addict3d
https://github.com/atom/atom-shell/tree/master/docs

======
RubberSoul
I'd like to see tutorials for submitting to app stores.

------
dyscrete
Does anyone know of any future support for OSX Lion (10.7)?

